# sunland blvd



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Lance Armstrong was riding in LA this week; here is the Strava ride profile:

Bike Ride Profile | 69 miles near Los Angeles | Times and Records | Strava

When I ride out that way I always take La Tuna, not Sunland Blvd. However, the route he took looks very nice. Has anyone ridden on Sunland Blvd? How is to ride on?

Thanks,


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Sunland Blvd blows. Very little shoulder, asphalt in bad condition, and cars shave you as they exceed the speed limit on blind corners. Other than that, it's perfect.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

fast ferd said:


> Sunland Blvd blows. Very little shoulder, asphalt in bad condition, and cars shave you as they exceed the speed limit on blind corners. Other than that, it's perfect.


+1

La Tuna is much better, but still fast cars passing you.

// ha! my buddy Troy bested Lance, er "Juan" on the Sunland route. Although Troy was probably all-out, while Juan was casually chatting with fellow cyclists. 

Sunland Blvd


----------

